# Increase the intensity of Flourescent tubes



## theyorker (Feb 15, 2007)

I read on here that by using aluminum tape or mylar with your flourescent tubes you can increase the intensity of the light.  Here is a picture of my grow closet.  There are 4 fixtures.  The 2 on the right have a sheet of mylar behind the bulbs.  The 2 on the left don't.  Open the picture and compare the intensity of the light, especially in the middle of the tube.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 16, 2007)

Without the mylar there would just be white paint behind those right?  T12s?


----------



## theyorker (Feb 16, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Without the mylar there would just be white paint behind those right? T12s?


 
Yes DL.  The fixtures are metal painted white.  24" T12 tubes.  Here's a couple of pics of my ladies under the lights.  I've got them so they are touching and growing up in between the tubes.


----------



## TheDrowner (Feb 16, 2007)

> I've got them so they are touching and growing up in between the tubes.



Does that work???

I might try it on my next few plants if it gets good result, looks like you have got good results.


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2007)

4' tubes in the cool spectrum won't burn plants. I've allowed them to grow right into the fixtures on many occasions.


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 17, 2007)

What Hick said.   As soon as you start moving flouros away from any plant u start losing the lights intensity exponetially.

If i was a little pot plant i'd try to make my "as close to the light" as possible.

Best way way to increase light intensity is to move it closer to what it's focused on 

BUT check out "Second Try" by crazy horse before you switch to HPS if that's ur plan

And PS ....I with ya  "Funny thing, the more I smoke the more I like this world...unfortunately the reverse also holds true."


----------



## theyorker (Feb 17, 2007)

TheDrowner said:
			
		

> Does that work???
> 
> I might try it on my next few plants if it gets good result, looks like you have got good results.


 
It works very well.  The plants love being close to the light.\



			
				Opencountry said:
			
		

> You definetly dont want them touching the plant, flouros get hot enough to burn plants


 
Opencountry, as long as you keep the plants at least 3" in from the end of the tube you won't burn them.  The only part of the bulb that can get hot enough to burn is the parts that "plug" into the fixture.  The middle of the bulb is mildly warm if that.


----------

